# Jack Dempsey



## TJ08 (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently purchased some Jack Dempseys from the LFS. Within 2 days one 
was dead and the remaining 2 laid eggs. I now have about 200 fry. I know
that the parents look after them,but does there come a time when they or
the parents have to be removed from the tank? They are the only ones in
the tank which is a 47g bowfront.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

If the parents are nice you can leave them in the tank

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437673,-123.468616


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Cichlids tend to be great parents. If they are the only ones in the tank i would leave them with the fry for along time. Usually people remove them after they get to a sellable size but I think it'd be safe for the fry until the parents decide to spawn again and have another batch


----------

